#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Hua Hin Vintage Car Festival

## dirtydog

*Hua Hin will be hosting a colourful vintage car exhibition and parade in mid-December* 
There are few places in the Kingdom that better fit the bill for a vintage car show than the royal holiday resort town of Hua Hin, which will be again hosting the third Hua Hin Vintage Car Parade 2005 from December 16 to 18. 
This years organisers are the Tourism Authority of Thailand, the Hua Hin Hoteliers club and The Vintage Car Club of Thailand. 
A colourful caravan of 60 vintage cars is scheduled to depart from Sofitel Central Plaza in Bangkok at 8am on December 16 and arrive in Hua Hin in the late afternoon. 
The cars wont be trying to break any speed records on the drive to Hua Hin. In fact, they will stop for lunch at Phetchaburi, where the towns residents can give the automobiles a once over. The car owners will also make a quick round of the sight-seeing spots in town. 
Once in Hua Hin, they will assemble at Phon Kingpetch Park for the Vintage Car Exhibition. Kwanchai Paphatphong, president of the Vintage Car Club of Thailand, says the total value of the cars taking part in the event would be more than Bt90 million. 
At the exhibition, you can to catch glimpses of a BMW sports coupe, which has served as a prototype for later models, a 1912 Mercedes-Benz Replica, an MG TC 1947 and an MG TF 1955, to name but a few of the rare wheels on show. 
A vintage car and classic car parade leaves the Sofitel on the morning of December 17 and heads for Baan Chaoprayaramakop. After lunch, they return to Hua Hin and separate into two groups before going on a charity lap around the city. Those who wish to hitch rides can choose between two departure points, either the Hua Hin Railway Station or The Sofitel Central Hua Hin Resort. 
In the evening there will be a Back to the 20s charity gala dinner at the resorts Colonial poolside. The night will be an entertaining one with a period costume competition and ballroom dancing to music provided by Koh Mr Saxman and the Bangkok Connection Band. Guests can momentarily slip back in time by reserving a place at the dinner party for Bt3,000. Part of the proceeds go to charity. Bernd Schneider, general manager of Sofitel Central Hua Hin resort says, The Hua Hin Vintage Car Parade 2005 will attract a large number of people from Bangkok and abroad. It will also give the local residents an opportunity to join in some of the activities on the programme. There will be many stage performances at Phon Kingpetch Park on the evening of the 16th.
the nation

----------

